
Backpage.com taken offline as part of an enforcement action, officials say - Varcht
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/backpagecom-taken-offline-as-part-of-an-enforcement-action-federal-officials-say/2018/04/06/47bb93de-39d0-11e8-9c0a-85d477d9a226_story.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776932)

200+ comments

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Like it or not - this is how the slippery slope starts... With fanfare.

